# Work



## bernib (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi to everyone, been following this forum for awhile now,my boyfriend and i will hopefully be buying an apartment in the near future. Im a hairdresser of many years was wondering what the situation would be if u did mobile.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bernib said:


> Hi to everyone, been following this forum for awhile now,my boyfriend and i will hopefully be buying an apartment in the near future. Im a hairdresser of many years was wondering what the situation would be if u did mobile.


Hi berni,

Welcome to the Cyprus forum.

Has your boyfriend got a job to come to when you come over?
The job situation is not very good here at the moment. 
I think there are quite a lot of mobile hairdressers here too.

Veronica


----------



## bernib (Aug 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi berni,
> 
> Welcome to the Cyprus forum.
> 
> ...


Thank u for your reply, my botfriend is a signaller at king cross. we first want to buy, and enjoy afew holidays.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bernib said:


> Thank u for your reply, my botfriend is a signaller at king cross. we first want to buy, and enjoy afew holidays.


Thats often the best way. Get to know the place before making the final move. 
Many people find t hat during holidays they get to know people who can help them to find jobs.
Mind you there arnt any trains in Cyprus so there wont be many signallers jobs
Have you been to Cyprus before?

Veronica


----------



## bernib (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes to limassol , loved it , loved the hospitality ,the food everything. sorry about the typing just learning the computer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bernib said:


> Yes to limassol , loved it , loved the hospitality ,the food everything. sorry about the typing just learning the computer.


If you intend to buy an apartment you will find Limassol is very expensive as there are a lot of business people from overseas companies.
Limassol is nice but very busy and too big for me. It is great for shopping though 

Veronica


----------



## sanyixxl (Dec 20, 2009)

*job*



bernib said:


> Yes to limassol , loved it , loved the hospitality ,the food everything. sorry about the typing just learning the computer.


I want to move to Limassol. I want to know how hard to find job there. I am qualified UK licensed Door Supervision with experience.


----------



## miss misty (Jan 8, 2010)

sanyixxl said:


> I want to move to Limassol. I want to know how hard to find job there. I am qualified UK licensed Door Supervision with experience.



Hi me & my husband are moving to cyprus later this year, he is a qualified door supervisor also, ive heard its just a case of gettin there & asking around. let me know how u get on!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

miss misty said:


> Hi me & my husband are moving to cyprus later this year, he is a qualified door supervisor also, ive heard its just a case of gettin there & asking around. let me know how u get on!


I wish it was that easy. You may get lucky, however the economy is seeing its highest unemployment rate in a very long time with many locals working 2 jobs to survive. Just make sure you have a back up plan and hopefully some supplemental income until things get sorted out.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

miss misty said:


> Hi me & my husband are moving to cyprus later this year, he is a qualified door supervisor also, ive heard its just a case of gettin there & asking around. let me know how u get on!


You could also try looking for jobs in the English Language newspaper The Cyprus Mail, they do have an online version, also try the Anglo Advertiser ( I think that's what its called), and the EU's EURES portal. I'm sorry I don't know the URLs for these. one other thought, if you are willing to look at the Larnaca area there is a high profile 'security' firm called the A Team here. They have uniforms, seem professional, have their stickers everywhere, drive 'marked' cars and seem to be involved in many of the businesses that require security in the Larnaca area. I have heard a number of tales of them turning up in their black cars to sort out problems! I don't know what they are like as employers...but it might be worth asking if you are looking for security-related jobs. 

As Veronica and Cleo say, the job situation is difficult here. Many locals are unemployed, especially seasonal staff, and tourism industry or construction-related jobs. If there are two people going for the same job, locals or relatives of the hirer tend to get employed first. Many bars, shops and restaurants appear to have gone out of business but may just have shut down because its a slow time of year. But it was quiet last summer and has been even quieter on the tourist front this winter. If you are looking for tourism-related jobs then start looking just before Easter as that's when the season starts I doubt you will get too much before then as employers won't want and can't afford to pay staff they can't use. 

Another thing will affect jobs in the clubs and that is the smoking ban that has come into effect in Cyprus. If the papers are to be believed then club owners, particularly in the Limassol area, are quite militant and would rather shut down than ban smoking. So you can expect some reduction in jobs

If you're both looking to work with people you would be better off if you can speak some Greek. So starting to learn now will help, even if its just the basics! I like the Earworms Rapid Greek course for the basics. But you should be aware that Cypriots speak a dialect and there are some differences. You can learn when you get here. Its not an easy language to learn but you will find many doors closed if you speak none.


----------

